# Winchester 1894 Apraisal Repair



## kammern (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a 1906 Winchester 1894 that I need an appraisal done on. Does anyone know of a gunsmith in the southeastern michigan area who would have intimate knowledge of these older 94's. I at least want to have it gone through and make sure it is still safe to fire.


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

Take it out to Cabela's they do appraisal's in the Gun library, I would call first to make sure they still do and for a price. by the way that is a great gun


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

kammern said:


> I have a 1906 Winchester 1894 that I need an appraisal done on. Does anyone know of a gunsmith in the southeastern michigan area who would have intimate knowledge of these older 94's. I at least want to have it gone through and make sure it is still safe to fire.


 
http://www.cabelas.com/guns-1/11931.shtml

Winchester Model 1894, .32-40, Octagon Barrel Rifle 
Reference No.: 1434853 $2,000 



NEW LISTING! Winchester Model 1894, .32-40, Takedown Rifle 
Reference No.: 1513603 $1,225 



Winchester Model 1894 .25-35 
Reference No.: 1022696 $1,600 



Winchester Model 1894 .25-35 WCF 
Reference No.: 993705 $6,599 



Winchester Model 1894 .25-35 WIN 
Reference No.: 970485 $3,200 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 W.C.F. 
Reference No.: 1381791 $1,300 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 972658 $1,199 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1057816 $1,599 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 983900 $2,999 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 992219 $1,399 



Winchester Model 1894 .32-40 
Reference No.: 999764 $825 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 Win. Spec. 
Reference No.: 1287438 $950 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 Win. Spl. 
Reference No.: 1035557 $1,199 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 WS 
Reference No.: 1019048 $1,999 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 WS 
Reference No.: 963199 $1,099 



Winchester Model 1894 .38-55 
Reference No.: 1013934 $4,599 



Winchester Model 1894 .38-55 MFG: 1905 
Reference No.: 1246641 $2,400 



NEW LISTING! Winchester Model 1894 *Trapper* Carbine .30 W.C.F. 
Reference No.: 1455173 $4,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Centennial Rifle .30-30 
Reference No.: 980083 Sale Pending! 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1039841 $10,500 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe .38-55 1897 Production 
Reference No.: 941776 $14,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe in .30-30 Winchester 
Reference No.: 769811 $ Was 35999.00 Now 33000.00 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe in .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 970452 $4,499 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe Lightweight Takedown Rifle .30-30 
Reference No.: 946642 $12,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Eastern Carbine .30-30 
Reference No.: 1433110 $1,400 



Winchester Model 1894 in .32 Win. Spl. 
Reference No.: 1314310 $2,899 



Winchester Model 1894 Legendary Frontiersmen 
Reference No.: 1429766 $1,200 



Winchester Model 1894 Mfg. 1904 .30 W.C.F. 
Reference No.: 1446285 $900 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .25-35 WCF 
Reference No.: 1317800 $1,899 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .25-35 WCF 
Reference No.: 1440395 $2,700 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 963664 $3,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1462852 $3,500 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .32-40 
Reference No.: 992297 $2,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .38-55 
Reference No.: 992279 $3,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .38-55 WCF 
Reference No.: 1242668 $1,799 



Winchester Model 1894 Saddle Ring Carbine .32 Winchester Special 
Reference No.: 997743 $1,100 



Winchester Model 1894 SRC DLX .32 WS 
Reference No.: 1039851 Sale Pending! 



Winchester Model 1894 Takedown .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 791900 $7,499 



Winchester Model 1894 Take Down .32 W.S 
Reference No.: 1288915 Sale Pending! 



Winchester Model 1894 Takedown .32 WS 
Reference No.: 1034406 $4,099 



Winchester Model 1894 Takedown Rifle .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 821775 $5,000 



Winchester Model 1894 TD .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1062594 $1,899 



Winchester Model 1894 TD Deluxe .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 958338 $10,600 



Winchester Model 1894 Trapper .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1037053 $2,200 

























Winchester Model 1894, .32-40, Octagon Barrel Rifle 
Reference No.: 1434853 $2,000 



NEW LISTING! Winchester Model 1894, .32-40, Takedown Rifle 
Reference No.: 1513603 $1,225 



Winchester Model 1894 .25-35 
Reference No.: 1022696 $1,600 



Winchester Model 1894 .25-35 WCF 
Reference No.: 993705 $6,599 



Winchester Model 1894 .25-35 WIN 
Reference No.: 970485 $3,200 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 W.C.F. 
Reference No.: 1381791 $1,300 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 972658 $1,199 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1057816 $1,599 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 983900 $2,999 



Winchester Model 1894 .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 992219 $1,399 



Winchester Model 1894 .32-40 
Reference No.: 999764 $825 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 Win. Spec. 
Reference No.: 1287438 $950 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 Win. Spl. 
Reference No.: 1035557 $1,199 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 WS 
Reference No.: 1019048 $1,999 



Winchester Model 1894 .32 WS 
Reference No.: 963199 $1,099 



Winchester Model 1894 .38-55 
Reference No.: 1013934 $4,599 



Winchester Model 1894 .38-55 MFG: 1905 
Reference No.: 1246641 $2,400 



NEW LISTING! Winchester Model 1894 *Trapper* Carbine .30 W.C.F. 
Reference No.: 1455173 $4,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Centennial Rifle .30-30 
Reference No.: 980083 Sale Pending! 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1039841 $10,500 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe .38-55 1897 Production 
Reference No.: 941776 $14,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe in .30-30 Winchester 
Reference No.: 769811 $ Was 35999.00 Now 33000.00 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe in .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 970452 $4,499 



Winchester Model 1894 Deluxe Lightweight Takedown Rifle .30-30 
Reference No.: 946642 $12,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Eastern Carbine .30-30 
Reference No.: 1433110 $1,400 



Winchester Model 1894 in .32 Win. Spl. 
Reference No.: 1314310 $2,899 



Winchester Model 1894 Legendary Frontiersmen 
Reference No.: 1429766 $1,200 



Winchester Model 1894 Mfg. 1904 .30 W.C.F. 
Reference No.: 1446285 $900 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .25-35 WCF 
Reference No.: 1317800 $1,899 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .25-35 WCF 
Reference No.: 1440395 $2,700 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 963664 $3,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1462852 $3,500 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .32-40 
Reference No.: 992297 $2,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .38-55 
Reference No.: 992279 $3,999 



Winchester Model 1894 Rifle .38-55 WCF 
Reference No.: 1242668 $1,799 



Winchester Model 1894 Saddle Ring Carbine .32 Winchester Special 
Reference No.: 997743 $1,100 



Winchester Model 1894 SRC DLX .32 WS 
Reference No.: 1039851 Sale Pending! 



Winchester Model 1894 Takedown .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 791900 $7,499 



Winchester Model 1894 Take Down .32 W.S 
Reference No.: 1288915 Sale Pending! 



Winchester Model 1894 Takedown .32 WS 
Reference No.: 1034406 $4,099 



Winchester Model 1894 Takedown Rifle .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 821775 $5,000 



Winchester Model 1894 TD .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1062594 $1,899 



Winchester Model 1894 TD Deluxe .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 958338 $10,600 



Winchester Model 1894 Trapper .30 WCF 
Reference No.: 1037053 $2,200


----------

